

Ruby on rail (m/f) - Wimdu

Slashdot reader? 
Do you go shopping and think OOP?	 
Do you dream of big data?&#60;p&#62;Is GitHub the first thing you think of when someone says the word fork. 
Wimdu is an exciting, new start-up company headquartered in Berlin and one of the biggest Ruby projects in Europe. We are all about tdd/bdd. Initially funded with US$90 million, Wimdu has grown to host over 50,000 properties in over 100 countries since March 2011. Our main concept is to “travel like a local”. This idea is spread by a very international team from more than 30 different nations working in our headquarter in Berlin or in one of our international offices.&#60;p&#62;For our office in Berlin we are looking for a&#60;p&#62;Ruby on Rails Developer (m/f)&#60;p&#62;Are you a hacker with experience in test-driven development in Ruby and RoR? Do you want to become a part of one of the most advanced startups in Europe in this area? Do you want to write code and work together with the best? If yes then we need you, so contact us today!&#60;p&#62;Your tasks:&#60;p&#62;•	You will change the face of Wimdu by independently developing and implementing new features for 50 localized top-level domains that will be visited by hundreds of thousands of users
•	You will contribute proactively to a highly agile test-driven development process with daily releases and weekly deploys
•	You will be involved when it comes to proposing, implementing and developing sophisticated back-end solutions on rails
•	You follow your own schedule and ideas to improve our platform on one day of the week independently of company priorities
•	You will visit conferences and meet-ups&#60;p&#62;Your Profile:&#60;p&#62;•	You are a zealous developer (m/f) – an educational background in the field of Information Technology or similar is preferable, but passionate career changers are also welcome. Grades don’t matter! All we care about is your personality and your code
•	You have gained hands on experience working in one or more Rails projects 
•	You are a passionate Ruby code writer with experience in an open source project, in a start-up or a software firm
•	You are open, communicative and enjoy working as part of a team&#60;p&#62;And this is our offer:
If you seek to work within a friendly and supportive environment with many learning opportunities, then Wimdu is the right choice for you. You will become part of one of the biggest Ruby projects in Europe with highly skilled developers while at the same time individually enhancing a global online platform coding in Ruby on Rails. That is how your work will directly impact Wimdu’s worldwide success.
We offer you international start-up spirit, combined with an inspiring workplace in a stylish converted warehouse directly located in the heart of Germany´s capital and the chance to work on fascinating projects. You will benefit from an attractive compensation and many development opportunities. Our Wimdu academy, a chill out-area and many events complete our offer and enrich your days as a part of our fantastic team.
Excited by the prospect of joining us?&#60;p&#62;If so, we look forward to receive your application via mail to Wolfram Grätz at jobs@wimdu.com. Please mention the reference number YC1204RoR. Are you committed to some open-source projects? Perfect! Share some github repositories with us!&#60;p&#62;Before we ask you, ask us: Send us your questions, doubts and we will get back to you. We are looking forward to hearing from you!&#60;p&#62;Wimdu GmbH	            
Ohlauer Straße 43
10999 Berlin
www.wimdu.de
======
mooism2
Well, this is illegible.

Presumably you have also posted your job ad to your own web site, so post a
link to that page instead, and delete this submission.

